# Looking for a specific story



## Winter (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope one of your well-read furries out there can help. If you don't know the story, try asking that sci-fi geek you know.

A colleague of my brother is looking for a story he once used in teaching, but can't remember the title of. All the information I have is that it is a short story about humans visiting an alien planet, but with the twist in the end that it turns out they are the aliens, and the planet is Earth.

Allow a few years of age for the story, enough time for someone to forget it almost completely, yet it must be fairly well-spread to have found its way into the teachings of a Swedish school.

Come to think of it, I'm not even entirely sure the story is in English, in which case I hope for furries around the world to read this and help.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 16, 2011)

All I can say is it sounds like I might have seen it used in an episode of the Twilight Zone.  Otherwise, I'm afraid I don't know it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 16, 2011)

What you've posted is the plot to Planet of the Apes

Are there any other details you have? ?:


----------



## Winter (Nov 23, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Are there any other details you have? ?:



That's all the details I was given. I'm leaning towards Arthur C Clarke's Expedition to Earth, but I haven't heard back from my brother's colleague yet.


----------



## Bucephalus (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't find the original page, but this was posted to GEnie's Beastie Board waaay back in 1994:

Comics RoundTable
Category 38, Topic 17
Sent on  7/20/1994 at 10:01p

"Discovery"

============================================================================

  It was day 3 of their mission.

  Ule Silvermane and his partner, Chesse Lightfeather, were three days out
from the planet they called home, orbiting around it's closest neighbor.  It
was the culmination of years of hard work, of trial and errors, of joy and
sorrow.

....


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 9, 2012)

Is this actually in response to the topic, or are you shamelessly plugging your own work for no reason at all?


----------



## Bucephalus (Jan 10, 2012)

That story isn't mine. I thought it sounded like what Winter was looking for.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 10, 2012)

I was mislead by the comments at the end.  In either case, we discourage people from posting whole works to the forum, so I went ahead and removed most of the text from your previous post.  Also, the thread is from November, I just realized, so I'm going to go ahead and close it.


----------

